
Government data shows student income and debt by college degree - fedups
https://www.wsj.com/articles/which-college-graduates-make-the-most-11574267424?mod=rsswn
======
harikb
"The Trump administration on Wednesday published a trove of new data offering
the most granular look yet at the financial health of the nation’s new college
graduates. For the first time, Americans can now compare the student debt
levels and first-year earnings of graduates based on what they studied, broken
out by major or graduate degree program. Until now, the government has only
published schoolwide statistics on debt and earnings for undergraduates."

I think most of the data is available here
[https://nces.ed.gov/](https://nces.ed.gov/) but have to go through some hoops
to get it.

------
fedups
Here's an interactive tool they put up as well that doesn't look paywalled.

[https://graphics.wsj.com/dynamic-inset-
iframer/?url=https://...](https://graphics.wsj.com/dynamic-inset-
iframer/?url=https://asset.wsj.net/wsjnewsgraphics/dice/college-
scorecard-e36a8321-e751-42b5-bf6c-d84a4a9f5136/inset.json&layout=inline)

Hard to find the data backing it, though.

~~~
akhilcacharya
Fascinating!

Absolutely hilarious to see the elite schools (tried Brown, UPenn, MIT, CMU)
completely blow the lesser schools (NC State, Clemson) out of the water for
both lower or equal debt with higher compensation. Really puts a dent in the
"it doesn't matter where you go to school for a CS degree" mentality.

~~~
foxyv
Also keep in mind that elite schools have a selection bias to kids from much
more affluent backgrounds. Affluent kids often have parents with friends in
the industries they are entering. So take the data with a grain of salt unless
they controlled for factors like that.

------
tcgarvin
Got stuck at the paywall -- Do they link out to or otherwise name the dataset?
When my kids start thinking about what they want from their post-secondary
education, this is the sort of thing I wouldn't mind having on hand.

------
Ftuuky
Why even submit WSJ articles, always paywalled.

------
wolco
paywall.

------
geogra4
paywall

